

Converting your JS presentation deck to PDF - nailer
http://mikemaccana.com/blog/2013/8/30/converting-your-html5js-presentation-deck-to-pdf

======
nailer
This is my own blog, but it's conference season coming up, and I don't think
I'm the only one with this problem - hopefully it's useful.

